# [By Demand] February 2011



## echoplxx (Dec 29, 2010)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com
for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*--only for DVD content--*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..*_
*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
Game Trailers: Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
*Lectures and Courses:* academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* archive.org
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Note: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*

Hey Guys, start posting your demands for February issue, I have closed the January thread. So start posting your demands!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2010)

FT to Flex

And one more thing, I know you won't listen but still change the DVD interface totally, this new one is just polished version of old one. And if possible try to do something such that we can run the interface of the DVD in Linux too, possible a swf??


----------



## echoplxx (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, we are working on changing the DVD interface and make it Linux compatible as well..


----------



## Roshan9415 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dear Sir,
I want Linux Backtrack o/s.Please add Backtrack in DVD.


----------



## dashang (Jan 3, 2011)

need freespace 2 game and any other good full games but not online games


----------



## keerthi teja (Jan 3, 2011)

BackTrack 4

Download Link => Downloads  BackTrack Linux – Penetration Testing Distribution

Fast Track On Adobe Flex.


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Jan 3, 2011)

More videos on LINUX administration and SAMBA management.
PLZ provide tips for APP DEV for UBUNTU.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kriti bro,I know the download link but it is large file so i cannot download .I request to the Team Digit please include backtrack in the DVD.It is necessry for my project.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 7, 2011)

some video lectures of Maths or Physics ........... however complete course not half of it..........


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey please provide *2010 calender* like the last time you provided from the Skoar magazine. It will be useful for me..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

Although your dvd content has improved a lot..your licensed software is junk..cmmon guys Ashampoo software is very boring..I know one mans junk is another mans tresure but ashampoo stuff is seriously very boring

I have a request..can you give us Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 full version? I know its just about impossible but it would be great..Racedriver:Grid will also be great if Mw2 is impossible..i know you gave demo few months back but I really want the full game


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I have a request..can you give us Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 full version? I know its just about impossible but it would be great..Racedriver:Grid will also be great if Mw2 is impossible..i know you gave demo few months back but I really want the full game


I think you do realize that these games cost/will cost a bomb?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

^ yeah but instead of giving same ashampoo s/w as licensed they can give a good game once a year..its not impossible but I may be asking too much..atleast they can give better licensed s/w

libreoffice for windows


----------



## goku_dbz (Jan 11, 2011)

any free MMORPG

NeoStream- Official Home of Neo Steam: The Shattered Continent- Play for Free Online MMORPG, Fantasy Steampunk Game To Play Online


----------



## Ron (Jan 17, 2011)

hmm a tutorial on cryptology


----------



## iitmanojit (Jan 28, 2011)

Please provide Autodesk MAP 3D trial.


----------



## Palash Jain (Jan 29, 2011)

how about a tutorial of python for beginners

would also like a netbook comparo now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Python tutorial was given as a Mag article in this month or the last month


----------

